# Emirates Identity Card



## KiwiBobUAE (Dec 14, 2009)

Many expat residents have not yet bothered to get this card. Without it, you will now have difficulty renewing drivers license, vehicle registration etc. Read article in Friday Mar 26 Gulf News.

It is straightforward to get: first fill out the online pre-registration form.

Then make an appointment online: there are many places to get your photo taken for the card.


----------



## dxbeagle (Feb 1, 2009)

Unfortunately there is far more to the story than you read in gulf news/on government websites...

These threats have been bounded around by the government for the past 2 years or so. The "deadline" keeps on being extended hence noone taking it too seriously. I agree that online registration is easy. The trouble comes when you try to book an appointment. I got my ID at the end of last year after being told for months that it was no longer possible to get an appointment in Dubai or abu dhabi only in rak or Fujairah. Turned out you could still go to the ID centres I'm Dubai if you got there early and waited for opening time. 

After 3 aborted attempts I got there at 6.30am waited til opening time at 9, spent 2 hours giving them the same old info all government departments already have on expat workers, handed them aed 300 and was told all was done. 2 weeks later my ID card arrived, went straight in my desk drawer and has remained there since!

I heard a couple of months ago that the scheme was being revised and I will need a new card sometime in the future, no doubt at further cost. With hindsight i realise that the whole thingbis just a revenue raiser for the government. Whoever said the UAE is "tax free" lol....


----------



## KiwiBobUAE (Dec 14, 2009)

*Convenience of EIDA card vs. carrying a passport*

I did not have any waiting in line hassle, but then my employer planned it out and scheduled all 3,000 over us over many months, with company van to appointment. Also, there are now many more places for your appointment.

The biggest advantage is not having to carry my passport. So many places where I make a significant purchase ask to photocopy my passport. I just give them the EID card - more convenient to carry. A couple have objected - not being familiar with it yet - but quickly take it when I point out it is the law, and they can choose to believe me or take it up with the cops.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

KiwiBobUAE said:


> Many expat residents have not yet bothered to get this card. Without it, you will now have difficulty renewing drivers license, vehicle registration etc. Read article in Friday Mar 26 Gulf News.
> 
> It is straightforward to get: first fill out the online pre-registration form.
> 
> Then make an appointment online: there are many places to get your photo taken for the card.


yes, the links work like a charm. Just that appointments are not available online


----------



## dxbeagle (Feb 1, 2009)

KiwiBobUAE said:


> I did not have any waiting in line hassle, but then my employer planned it out and scheduled all 3,000 over us over many months, with company van to appointment. Also, there are now many more places for your appointment.


you were the lucky ones then, sounds very well planned. You don't by chance work for a government linked company do you? EIA seem more than happy for all private sector employees to waste half a day away from their desks whilst queuing in the centres. Perhaps not the best support they could offer businesses trying to get back on their feet? Never mind at least it's a good little money spinner for the government....:clap2:


----------



## Jason G (Jul 30, 2008)

It was very easy for me. Took less than 15 minutes of my time to get everything done! Try the Al Barsha location. Received my ID 10 days later.

Good Luck!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

dxbeagle said:


> you were the lucky ones then, sounds very well planned. You don't by chance work for a government linked company do you? EIA seem more than happy for all private sector employees to waste half a day away from their desks whilst queuing in the centres. Perhaps not the best support they could offer businesses trying to get back on their feet? Never mind at least it's a good little money spinner for the government....:clap2:


I just mailed my Admin Officer if he would organise something for us to get our ID cards. He suggested I go to Karama post office and get it done myself, with the company reimbursing the amount :|


----------



## KiwiBobUAE (Dec 14, 2009)

*Minimizing Wait Time*

I work for a non-government FTSE 100 firm: we just took it seriously, planned our staff enrollment, in-and-out in 30 minutes. Already had to use my EIDA card again just today, to ensure I was the actual owner of the mobile I was registering to get international roaming. 

I doubt seriously the charges are set to make the government money. It really is what it says: a hard-to-forge identity card, so those who would abuse the system have less chance to get away with it. You don't by chance happen to work in the real estate or finance industry?



dxbeagle said:


> you were the lucky ones then, sounds very well planned. You don't by chance work for a government linked company do you? EIA seem more than happy for all private sector employees to waste half a day away from their desks whilst queuing in the centres. Perhaps not the best support they could offer businesses trying to get back on their feet? Never mind at least it's a good little money spinner for the government....:clap2:


----------

